# Horizontal mast ?



## john120/240 (May 28, 2010)

Can't imagine why it wouldn't pass. Have seen several meter cans with

vertical mast then 90 left or right.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Would that be legal to get around having the POA over a lower roofline? Just wondering after looking at a house today where I handed my card.


Looks good to me.:thumbsup:



> 230.26 Point of Attachment. The point of attachment of
> the service-drop conductors to a building or other structure
> shall provide the minimum clearances as specified in 230.9
> and 230.24. In no case shall this point of attachment be less
> than 3.0 m (10 ft) above finished grade.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Would that be legal to get around having the POA over a lower roofline? Just wondering after looking at a house today where I handed my card.


If it is electrically safe and mechanically sound it doesn't always have to look pretty.


----------

